# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Question regarding dupe?

## AbyssaI

This game is mostly server sided regarding attempting to do things with hacks. Using CE to attempt to dupe things does not work since it is server sided. I don't know if any of you ever played the game "Raider Z" where the dupe method for that was using CE in the storage room since when you went into the storage lounge it placed you in your own separate instance kind of like a dungeon. Would duping with this method work while doing quest that take you to your own map and put you in your own instance when fighting those bosses? You get money/equips after you kill the boss -> then it teleports you back with everyone else after a bit of time, usually around 2-3 seconds. In this time frame would it be possible to either use CE or use a packet editor to change received gold/item drops right before being put back onto the server with everyone else?

Let me know if that makes sense to anyone? Hopefully someone can try it out for me, I'm about to go to work.

----------


## Jadd

> This game is mostly server sided regarding attempting to do things with hacks. Using CE to attempt to dupe things does not work since it is server sided. I don't know if any of you ever played the game "Raider Z" where the dupe method for that was using CE in the storage room since when you went into the storage lounge it placed you in your own separate instance kind of like a dungeon.


This sounds like an incredibly stupid and amateur decision from the devs to put you in your own server (if I am correct in interpreting "own instance" as "locally hosted server".)




> Would duping with this method work while doing quest that take you to your own map and put you in your own instance when fighting those bosses? You get money/equips after you kill the boss -> then it teleports you back with everyone else after a bit of time, usually around 2-3 seconds. In this time frame would it be possible to either use CE or use a packet editor to change received gold/item drops right before being put back onto the server with everyone else?


Depends if they are as stupid as those Raider Z guys, but I highly doubt that.

----------


## AbyssaI

@Jadd Yes that's what I meant. Whenever you enter a boss fight it takes you to a cut scene where only you and your party are able to view it. Right after you defeat said boss it takes you back onto the populated map you were at before the cut scene. 

Freezing the game so you have time to use CE to attempt to dupe would be interesting, I just got home from work so I'll try it out I'll post results in a bit after I shower. Thanks for replying and I'm glad that made sense to someone.

----------


## Mike2012

> @Jadd Yes that's what I meant. Whenever you enter a boss fight it takes you to a cut scene where only you and your party are able to view it. Right after you defeat said boss it takes you back onto the populated map you were at before the cut scene. 
> 
> Freezing the game so you have time to use CE to attempt to dupe would be interesting, I just got home from work so I'll try it out I'll post results in a bit after I shower. Thanks for replying and I'm glad that made sense to someone.


Hmm, wow why didn't I think so far yet. - That really is something.

----------


## insan3mmo

One thing i'm sure of, the chinese are duping, they are selling 400k for $10 now, there's no way in hell that's farmed by bots.

----------


## AbyssaI

Had no luck. @insan3mmo all their bots are farming with aoe attacks.

----------


## insan3mmo

> Had no luck. @insan3mmo all their bots are farming with aoe attacks.


they are paying 0,4$ for 100k, that's 4 dollars for a million silver. i have never seen they sell currency this cheap in any mmo ever, the top players dont have 1 mil silver at all, it takes a really long time to farm 1 mil at the moment.

----------


## maniacxxxmat

> they are paying 0,4$ for 100k, that's 4 dollars for a million silver. i have never seen they sell currency this cheap in any mmo ever, the top players dont have 1 mil silver at all, it takes a really long time to farm 1 mil at the moment.


eh i dont think its that hard. bots clearly exist somewhere for tos, where? i have no idea but im pretty sure we have all seen them at this point. and there are areas that can easily get you 50k an hour now lets multiply that by 10 and thats 500k per hour running 24/7 im sure... so no 1 million isnt jack shit to them hence the price. what i find surprising is the lack of an auto it script bots being made but my guess is their all being kept private as of now.

----------

